# Shrimp feeding off a leaf



## Greenfinger2 (23 Mar 2014)

Hi All,It does not take long for shrimp to find food even a flake of fish food on a emerging leaf  Some pics 
[DOUBLEPOST=1395577221][/DOUBLEPOST][DOUBLEPOST=1395577281][/DOUBLEPOST][DOUBLEPOST=1395577349][/DOUBLEPOST][DOUBLEPOST=1395577418][/DOUBLEPOST][DOUBLEPOST=1395577494][/DOUBLEPOST][DOUBLEPOST=1395577563][/DOUBLEPOST][DOUBLEPOST=1395577622][/DOUBLEPOST][DOUBLEPOST=1395577655][/DOUBLEPOST]


----------



## kirk (23 Mar 2014)

Nice pics I take it your not taking them with a mobile?.


----------



## harryH (23 Mar 2014)

kirk said:


> Nice pics I take it your not taking them with a mobile?.



.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (23 Mar 2014)

kirk said:


> Nice pics I take it your not taking them with a mobile?.



Hi Kirk, Mobile to take pics no way A E450 Olympus Camera  Still learning how to use it had it 4 years As to mobiles had one of them for years too cannot use that either just learnt how to use a computer . Me and tech don't get on[DOUBLEPOST=1395584933][/DOUBLEPOST]





harryH said:


> .



Nice one HarryH [DOUBLEPOST=1395585053][/DOUBLEPOST]Hi All ' Thank you


----------



## kirk (23 Mar 2014)

Hey... My phones not that bad it's just not that good either.  My problem with using a camera is I don't have a laptop/ pc set up with Internet everything is done on this phone.  I'm sorry you have to suffer my poor quality pics.


----------



## tim (23 Mar 2014)

kirk said:


> Hey... My phones not that bad it's just not that good either.  My problem with using a camera is I don't have a laptop/ pc set up with Internet everything is done on this phone.  I'm sorry you have to suffer my poor quality pics.


Try the snapseed app for photo editing Kirk good for cropping and sharpening phone pics, I take most of my pics with iPhone I'm rubbish with my daughters dslr.


----------



## kirk (23 Mar 2014)

Nice one Tim will do, I want to get some nice pics of our crs to put on cards.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (25 Mar 2014)

Hi Ady34, Thank you


----------



## Maximum (25 Mar 2014)

Excellent pictures - so sharp and clear and a really good sequence. I'd say you are getting on fine with the technology!


----------



## harryH (25 Mar 2014)

Maximum said:


> Excellent pictures - so sharp and clear and a really good sequence. I'd say you are getting on fine with the technology!



Even got me looking on Ebay for Olympus AE 450 cameras..


----------



## Greenfinger2 (15 Apr 2014)

Hi Vivian Andrew, Thank you


----------

